# The Utes ended Air Force's streak



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The Utes just ended Air Force's winning streak and gave them their first loss of the season. They did this on Air Force's own turf. They will bring down TCU and BYU. BUT of course BYU will already loose to TCU.

Utes 30 Air Force 23


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
-BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- 

Now THAT's funny. Yes, the Utes won on the road against an AFA team that usually plays them tough. Who, of any note, has AFA played so far this year? Did anybody that Air Force play before todays game even have a winning record? Today's game was no blowout by any means, and AFA controlled most of the game, from what I heard of it. I am glad the Utes pulled it off, but I honestly don't think Utah is a top-25 team. They need a bit more consistency in their play if they are even going to get to the BYU game undefeated. 

Meanwhile, down in Cougarville, over the last 8 quarters, BYU has outscored their opponents 103-0. Between the last two games, Hall has barely played one complete game. Isn't it about time these scrimmages come to an end and we get some REAL contests being played? Their next game (against USU) will probably be another shutout. Then we could be looking at them having outscored their opponents maybe 160-0, maybe more.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Now THAT's funny. Yes, the Utes won on the road against an AFA team that usually plays them tough. Who, of any note, has AFA played so far this year? Did anybody that Air Force play before todays game even have a winning record? Today's game was no blowout by any means, and AFA controlled most of the game, from what I heard of it. I am glad the Utes pulled it off, but I honestly don't think Utah is a top-25 team. They need a bit more consistency in their play if they are even going to get to the BYU game undefeated.
> 
> Meanwhile, down in Cougarville, over the last 8 quarters, BYU has outscored their opponents 103-0. Between the last two games, Hall has barely played one complete game. Isn't it about time these scrimmages come to an end and we get some REAL contests being played? Their next game (against USU) will probably be another shutout. Then we could be looking at them having outscored their opponents maybe 160-0, maybe more.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -BaHa!- Eat your own words because BYU hasnt played one team yet that has had a winning streak this year. YES BYU won again, but they played a really bad UCLA team and Wyoming who utah also beat last year 50-0. BIG FREAKING DEAL!!!

Air Force has played just as good of teams as BYU or Utah.

BTW Air Force is better than any team BYU has played so this speaks volumes.



> Their next game (against USU) will probably be another shutout. Then we could be looking at them having outscored their opponents maybe 160-0, maybe more.


Yep another easy win. I bet they love their weak schedule until TCU humbles them.

*Falcons (3-1, 1-1) entered the game with the second-best rushing offense in the nation, averaging 358 yards a game.*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The no call on the play before the safety was the game breaker, what a joke. The guy got tackled by his face mask, so instead of 15 yds and the ball, they get nailed for a safety on an attempted punt.

Lucky to squeak one out. Neither team looked very good.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The no call on the play before the safety was the game breaker, what a joke. The guy got tackled by his face mask, so instead of 15 yds and the ball, they get nailed for a safety on an attempted punt.
> 
> Lucky to squeak one out. Neither team looked very good.


kind of sounds familar to the games that BYU plays. :lol: How ironic!!



> Neither team looked very good.


I knew you would say this...... now get back in your van down by the river.

BYU had two home cooking games. It sure does make a big difference when they play at home. I hope they can do well on the road.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > The no call on the play before the safety was the game breaker, what a joke. The guy got tackled by his face mask, so instead of 15 yds and the ball, they get nailed for a safety on an attempted punt.
> >
> > Lucky to squeak one out. Neither team looked very good.
> 
> ...


*I knew you would say this*...... now get back in your van down by the river.

BYU had two home cooking games. It sure does make a big difference when they play at home. I would they can do well on the road.[/quote:mz818lqx]

Of course I would say this, I could have told you that before the game even started. Watching the Ute's play is very boring.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It was probably as *boring* as watching *BYU *play two home cooking games against high school teams back to back.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

And they play Utah State next that is just freaking funny!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: I cant wait until they play TCU or the Utes. Then they will learn to play some *real football*.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats Utes, this will help with ranking too, two ranked ahead lose.
http://sports-ak.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=282642483

And ECU


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmm a BYU fan who is speechless and he has mud wrestled hippo BYU girls.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> And they play Utah State next that is just freaking funny!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: I cant wait until they play TCU or the Utes. Then they will learn to play some *real football*.


That was good blowout by the Utes. :roll: Air Force is a High School team and they barely got away with a win. I'd be worried if I were a Ute fan. It wouldn't surprise me to see them fall in the rankings. They shouldn't be in the top 25. They will get rolled by TCU and Oregon State. Two losses in a row. Then we'll see how good the Utes are. *-HELP!-*


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> That was good blowout by the Utes. Air Force is a High School team and they barely got away with a win. I'd be worried if I were a Ute fan. It wouldn't surprise me to see them fall in the rankings. They shouldn't be in the top 25. They will get rolled by TCU and Oregon State. Two losses in a row. Then we'll see how good the Utes are.


Once again name one team that BYU has played that is better than Air Force?????? Should we fresh your memory about the high school Washington team????


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Also its pretty easy to dominate teams when you are playing at home and you have the energy of the fans. TCU will school BYU and I bet that BYU wishes that game was at home also but its NOT!!!

The UTES should be in the top 15


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

There are two things that Utah lacks that BYU has. Consistency and talent. Listening to the announcers of the Utah-AFA game, they mentioned several times the Jekyl/Hyde personalities of the Utes. When the Utes are playing well, they are pretty good. When they aren't, well, let's just say it leaves the door wide open for much lesser teams to beat them. With Utah, it isn't even on a game by game basis, they switch personalities on a quarterly basis and sometimes on even a series to series basis. IF Utah ever put together a complete game, they might have a chance to beat some pretty good teams. They seem to have taken a few plays from BYU's past... play just well enough to beat the competition. Most of the time that works, but there are the times when it will come back to bite them in the arse. Like they say, play with fire long enough and sooner or later you are gonna get burned. Utah's matchsticks are getting pretty short.

Top 15? In what, division 2 ball? Top 25 in div 1? I don't think so, but am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt until they prove they should be there.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> There are two things that Utah lacks that BYU has. Consistency and talent. Listening to the announcers of the Utah-AFA game, they mentioned several times the Jekyl/Hyde personalities of the Utes. When the Utes are playing well, they are pretty good. When they aren't, well, let's just say it leaves the door wide open for much lesser teams to beat them. With Utah, it isn't even on a game by game basis, they switch personalities on a quarterly basis and sometimes on even a series to series basis. IF Utah ever put together a complete game, they might have a chance to beat some pretty good teams. They seem to have taken a few plays from BYU's past... play just well enough to beat the competition. Most of the time that works, but there are the times when it will come back to bite them in the arse. Like they say, play with fire long enough and sooner or later you are gonna get burned. Utah's matchsticks are getting pretty short.
> 
> Top 15? In what, division 2 ball? Top 25 in div 1? I don't think so, but am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt until they prove they should be there.


BYU is the same way. They beat teams at home easily but yet had a hard time beating Washington on the road. Well look at the quality of teams BYU has played thus far. You will see the true BYU team when they play TCU. We also saw the true BYU team against Washington. THEY SUCK AGAINST BETTER TEAMS.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU has ONLY dominated their last two games at HOME, but look who they played. :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it is obvious that CS was on of those kids that rode the short bus to school.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Also its pretty easy to dominate teams when you are playing at home and you have the energy of the fans. TCU will school BYU and I bet that BYU wishes that game was at home also but its NOT!!!
> 
> The UTES should be in the top 15


500 bucks and I'll give you 4 points. Until then, shut your pie hole payaso.

Your last statement is pure comedy. I sincerely hope you aren't as stupid as you portray.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I think it is obvious that CS was on of those kids that rode the short bus to school.


At least I got an education. You were to busy dragging your nuts around the house.

-O|o- -O|o- I love pissing off BYU fans.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> 500 bucks and I'll give you 4 points. Until then, shut your pie hole payaso.
> 
> Your last statement is pure comedy. I sincerely hope you aren't as stupid as you portray.


I can see I got your panties in a wad.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Utes looked like crap. 3 turnovers, and 5 sacks. They should have lost. At that rate they'll be lucky to beat Weber State next week. And U fans are proud of that. :roll: CS likes to stir the pot. He reminds me of a liberal who can't/won't admit the truth. If you say the sky is blue he'll say it's red. But his arguments have no credibility in this instance. :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The Utes looked like crap. 3 turnovers, and 5 sacks. They should have lost. At that rate they'll be lucky to beat Weber State next week. And U fans are proud of that. CS likes to stir the pot. He reminds me of a liberal who can't/won't admit the truth. If you say the sky is blue he'll say it's red. But his arguments have no credibility in this instance.


Well I'm sorry if I don't agree with BYU fans and I ruffle all your pretty feathers. Im not going to hold hands and sing songs because because my team beat a high school team.

Mcfly a win is a win :lol: 4-0 for the UTES. 5-0 at Weber and undefeated like in 2004 election time.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > The Utes looked like crap. 3 turnovers, and 5 sacks. They should have lost. At that rate they'll be lucky to beat Weber State next week. And U fans are proud of that. CS likes to stir the pot. He reminds me of a liberal who can't/won't admit the truth. If you say the sky is blue he'll say it's red. But his arguments have no credibility in this instance.
> 
> 
> Well I'm sorry if I don't agree with BYU fans and I ruffle all your pretty feathers. Im not going to hold hands and sing songs because because my team beat a high school team.
> ...


CS, by your logic if the U does win against Weber state that will give them 3 wins over High School teams as you call them. UNLV, USU and Weber. Right?? My feathers aren't ruffled. I like giving you a hard time, just like you do with the Y fans. It's not personal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> The Utes looked like crap. 3 turnovers, and 5 sacks. They should have lost. At that rate they'll be lucky to beat Weber State next week. And U fans are proud of that. :roll: CS likes to stir the pot. He reminds me of a liberal who can't/won't admit the truth. If you say the sky is blue he'll say it's red. But his arguments have no credibility in this instance. :roll:


Marty,
All I can say is


> Never argue with an idiot, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference--Mark Twain


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS, by your logic if the U does win against Weber state that will give them 3 wins over High School teams as you call them. UNLV, USU and Weber. Right?? My feathers aren't ruffled. I like giving you a hard time, just like you do with the Y fans. It's not personal.


Yep, and you dont see me bragging about those wins.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > The Utes looked like crap. 3 turnovers, and 5 sacks. They should have lost. At that rate they'll be lucky to beat Weber State next week. And U fans are proud of that. :roll: CS likes to stir the pot. He reminds me of a liberal who can't/won't admit the truth. If you say the sky is blue he'll say it's red. But his arguments have no credibility in this instance. :roll:
> ...


You're absolutely right Huge. I agree 100%.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > CS, by your logic if the U does win against Weber state that will give them 3 wins over High School teams as you call them. UNLV, USU and Weber. Right?? My feathers aren't ruffled. I like giving you a hard time, just like you do with the Y fans. It's not personal.
> 
> 
> Yep, and you dont see me bragging about those wins.


A win's a win right. :rotfl: O|*


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> A win's a win right.


It probably kills you that the Utes beat Airforce. You said they didnt deserve to win. Call your mom and complain to her.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > A win's a win right.
> 
> 
> It probably kills you that the Utes beat Airforce. You said they didnt deserve to win. Call your mom and complain to her.


BUUURRRRNNN! I will when i get done talking to your mom.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I went to BYU and on Sunday people talked about the BYU football team in their talks and testimonies. :roll: :roll: :shock:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I went to BYU and on Sunday people talked about the BYU football team in their talks and testimonies. :roll: :roll: :shock:


That's Provo for you. Some people it way too seriously.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

> coyoteslayer wrote:
> I went to BYU and on Sunday people talked about the BYU football team in their talks and testimonies.


That's funny. I went to UofU and all they talked about was the BYU football team too. You would think that they would at least talk about their own team every once in a while. I guess they just didn't have anything better to talk about.
-#&#*!- -()/- Hmmm.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> That's funny. I went to UofU and all they talked about was the BYU football team too. You would think that they would at least talk about their own team every once in a while. I guess they just didn't have anything better to talk about.


Good Point!! I know its very entertaining to laugh about BYU. The jokes are endless.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > 500 bucks and I'll give you 4 points. Until then, shut your pie hole payaso.
> >
> > Your last statement is pure comedy. I sincerely hope you aren't as stupid as you portray.
> 
> ...


Nope, you just made my wallet hungry. I'm a sucker for easy money.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I went to BYU and on Sunday people talked about the BYU football team in their talks and testimonies. :roll: :roll: :shock:


Sure, bring the crazy people into the conversation. :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow this thread is almost comical. The utes not deserving a top 25 ranking? I know you may be blinded by your BYU caffeine free diet soda they serve at the games but even a hater can see the utes are a quality team. To turn the ball over than many times and still win the game agains a quality team like air force that always gives them fits that is impressive. While the utes do play jeckel and hyde so far they have gotten away with it. BYU has an impressive team that is dominating lesser opponents now and will continue to shoot up the rankings deservedly so. Just to remind everyone that UNLV beat a top 25 team last week in overtime so I wouldn't stick with the arguments of the utes playing high school teams or northern Iowa squads. Hope they bolth make it through undefeated the holy war is always a close game. We should get a forum get together and watch that game, I would like to see how many BYU fans it would take to woop coyote slayer...


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Wow this thread is almost comical. The utes not deserving a top 25 ranking? I know you may be blinded by your BYU caffeine free diet soda they serve at the games but even a hater can see the utes are a quality team. To turn the ball over than many times and still win the game agains a quality team like air force that always gives them fits that is impressive. While the utes do play jeckel and hyde so far they have gotten away with it. BYU has an impressive team that is dominating lesser opponents now and will continue to shoot up the rankings deservedly so. Just to remind everyone that UNLV beat a top 25 team last week in overtime so I wouldn't stick with the arguments of the utes playing high school teams or northern Iowa squads. Hope they bolth make it through undefeated the holy war is always a close game. We should get a forum get together and watch that game, I would like to see how many BYU fans it would take to woop coyote slayer...


If Utah keeps playing like they are and BYU does the same , the holy war game will not be close, period. It will end up like the game when Utah busted the BCS. Can't wait to be at that game to get into it with all the stupid ute fans who think they know something about anything!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

The Utes (Brian Johnson) again played a horrible first half. Two fumbles and an interception against a horrible Air Force defense that hasn't stopped anyone this year and who almost lost to Wyoming THIS YEAR! Air Force is one dimensional again this year as always. Bottom line is BYU is playing like they should and up to this point are living up to their ranking and Utah is not. Utah like every year has the talent to be a top 20 team, however, they can't put it all together, It comes down to one thing, their head Coach! I think TCU is going to give a better game than Utah will. Just remember one thing though, BYU is not afraid to go into TCU and punch them in the mouth. When John Beck was a senior TCU was ranked in the top 20 and BYU went into TCU and kicked their you know whats all over the place. We all better be cheering for TCU to go into Norman this week and beat the Sooners. It looks like TCU's defense is back and that's what one the game in Norman a few years ago. I can't wait for that game, should be a great one and hopefully another statement day for the Mountain West. Oh and by the way, BYU is getting the respect it deserves now from the National media. It's great to see, however, BYU has to keep up the intensity. I will say one negative about yesterday, I was at the game, and our offense looked horrible the first quarter. Not having Michael Reed in the game to spread the defense with him and Collie really shook things up for a bit. I'm very impressed with the defense though, they are a lot quicker than most people thought and really get their hands on the ball. The bottom line though is this, if no teams come to play their A game this year BYU will crush everyone they play till the BCS game if we're lucky enough to get in and play one of the big boys.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

To all you "dumb Y" fans not the smart ones that are on here. Utah had almost 500 yards of offense and held the best rushing team to 50 so rushing yards. I think they played pretty well. As for the idiot that keeps saying Utah has not played any one. Air Force and UNLV is better than any team that BYU has played. And do we have to mention that we did not play a div. 2 team. Shut up and just enjoy some good football that both schools are playing. If some how we have a undefeated team this year in the Mt. West then they truly deserve a great BCS bowl and play a real team with a top 5 ranking, because it will be very hard to do. TCU, BYU, Utah are all very good teams. UNLV just knocked off another bcs conf. team. The Mt. West is tough this year. I hope all three teams don't know each other off which is a pretty good chance that can happen. As for you smart Y fans, it is going to be very tough to win both TCU and Utah on the road, Utah has the best chance followed by TCU. Utah lucked out this year with the schedule with both games at home. Back of my head though I think all three teams get 1 loss. And that is still impressive.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> To all you "dumb Y" fans not the smart ones that are on here. Utah had almost 500 yards of offense and held the best rushing team to 50 so rushing yards.


I was about to call BS, because that sounds too good to be true, WOW, U R right, that is impressive! To have held a rushing team averaging over 300 yards, props! The U is in the top 10 for 2 different defensive categories, unfortunately they are in the lower third on offense, but as defense wins championships, things are looking pretty good for the Utes.

BTW I think it is time to drop the argument about strength of schedule, can you say Weber State and USU? Northern Iowa would rip Weber apart! Enough said!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Just so you know I was making a point about the Yahoo that said Utah has not played anyone. And by the way you play USU as well.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Just so you know I was making a point about the Yahoo that said Utah has not played anyone. And by the way you play USU as well.


Utah hasn't played anyone and won't until November, which is good for them, because they are mediocre at best.

BYU hasn't really played anyone either, although handing UCLA their worst loss in 75 years doesn't deserve a stick shaking.

There is a reason they do polls and have rankings. The current ones show BYU is superior to the UofU, but that is very plain to see if one is sober and , So I guess U fans have an excuse.

I guess I shouldn't make remarks like that about U fans as I have never walked a mile in their shoes, which is pobably a pretty crooked mile, considering the lack of sobriety.

But alas, I take it all back in an empathetic moment as I will never know the haze that comes with being born to an alcoholic mother who couldn't resist the bottle while she was pregnant. Good luck luck with the job at Carl's Junior, one day you WILL be a manager, I have faith in you.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, I thank you for your support in me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Any time my friend. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I guess I shouldn't make remarks like that about U fans as I have never walked a mile in their shoes, which is pobably a pretty crooked mile, considering the lack of sobriety.


Now that is funny, I don't care how drunk of a U fan you are! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

